# Happy Valley - BBC Drama



## Onket (May 7, 2014)

Anyone watching? 

Started last week and the 2nd episode was last night.


----------



## Onket (May 7, 2014)

Just watched the 2nd episode on iplayer. It's looking like a top notch series.

I can't be the only poster on here watching it.


----------



## RubyBlue (May 7, 2014)

I saw the first episode and enjoyed it - still waiting to watch last nights.


----------



## Manter (May 7, 2014)

Never heard of it, what's it about?

And yes, yes, I know I could google....


----------



## Onket (May 7, 2014)

Sarah Lancashire & Steve Pemberton are the leads. She's old bill and he's an accountant who feels overlooked by his boss so he suggests to a 'criminal mastermind' that he could kidnap the boss' daughter.

Look it up on iplayer.


----------



## JimW (May 7, 2014)

Been watching too, good writing and performances. Councillor trying to dodge breathalyser was a convincing turn.


----------



## tony.c (May 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Just watched the 2nd episode on iplayer. It's looking like a top notch series.
> I can't be the only poster on here watching it.


I've been watching it. Quite gripping, but a bit farfetched in the way all the main characters are linked. But I suppose that is tv drama. Is the title 'Happy Valley' to do with a big unreported drugs scene going on in economically devastated areas, as the policewoman said in the first episode?


----------



## Onket (May 8, 2014)

Dunno what the title is all about. Sounds like the name of a Chinese takeaway.


----------



## Espresso (May 8, 2014)

I've been watching it. It's certainly holding my attention. 

The blonde bad lad is giving me the serious heebie jeebies. What a right hateful bastard he is. Though I reckon that he might not actually have done what Sarah Lancashire thinks he did. Which seems a bit weird, but something's not right about all of that, according to me. And there are four more episodes, so there's time for shocking developments.

All the leads are good, though it's a pity that Joe Armstrong looks so much like his Dad because every time he comes on, I distract myself every single bloody time by thinking "God, he's the image of his father"
I know, feeble.


----------



## Shirl (May 8, 2014)

tony.c said:


> I've been watching it. Quite gripping, but a bit farfetched in the way all the main characters are linked. But I suppose that is tv drama. Is the title 'Happy Valley' to do with a big unreported drugs scene going on in economically devastated areas, as the policewoman said in the first episode?



It's filmed in the Calder valley, also known as Happy Valley 

I love it. It's quite shocking in it's casual violence at times and although it makes me jump  it's still gripping.
It's also fun spotting places I know well in and around our valley.


----------



## tony.c (May 8, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I love it. It's quite shocking in it's casual violence at times and although it makes me jump  it's still gripping.
> It's also fun spotting places I know well in and around our valley.


And is there a big drugs scene there?


----------



## Shirl (May 8, 2014)

Espresso said:


> The blonde bad lad is giving me the serious heebie jeebies.


Same here


----------



## Shirl (May 8, 2014)

tony.c said:


> And is there a big drugs scene there?


No, it's just happy 

isn't there a big drugs scene everywhere these days?


----------



## tony.c (May 8, 2014)

Shirl said:


> No, it's just happy
> isn't there a big drugs scene everywhere these days?


Not with drugs being delivered in ice-cream vans afaik.


----------



## Shirl (May 8, 2014)

tony.c said:


> Not with drugs being delivered in ice-cream vans afaik.


Well I live up on the tops and we don't get ice cream vans up here so I wouldn't know.


----------



## davesgcr (May 8, 2014)

A sort of Calder Valley version of the excellent "Hinterland" (filmed round Aberystwyth and brilliant !) - good , but dark (too dark maybe) - gripped


----------



## lazythursday (May 8, 2014)

The drugs delivered in ice cream vans seems to be a common urban myth - used to be a popular one in Salford. Or perhaps ice cream men often double as dealers, who knows? 

There is quite a big drugs scene in the Calder Valley but heroin is a lot less noticeable than it was a decade ago. Am enjoying it, but it doesn't really ring that true of this valley much to me, apart from the main character's slightly hippy terraced house.


----------



## Shirl (May 8, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> The drugs delivered in ice cream vans seems to be a common urban myth - used to be a popular one in Salford. Or perhaps ice cream men often double as dealers, who knows?
> 
> There is quite a big drugs scene in the Calder Valley but heroin is a lot less noticeable than it was a decade ago. Am enjoying it, but it doesn't really ring that true of this valley much to me, apart from the main character's slightly hippy terraced house.


The woman who wrote it referenced the Hebden based film Shed Your Tears and Walk Away in an interview.


----------



## davesgcr (May 8, 2014)

There was a big "to do" in Glasgow back in the day, termed the "ice cream wars" - something to do with local criminal gangs using ice cream vans on the outlying estates as a cover for narcotic dealings with the odd innocent 99 !.

Similar incident in the Didcot area with a late evening burger van , which sold more than dodgy hot-dogs !


----------



## tony.c (May 8, 2014)

I remember the Glasgow 'Ice cream wars' but I didn't think it was to do with illegal substances, but Italian Glasgow families having turf wars for profitable pitches.


----------



## lazythursday (May 8, 2014)

Shirl said:


> The woman who wrote it referenced the Hebden based film Shed Your Tears and Walk Away in an interview.


which is itself talking about events of a decade ago now. I've never seen the film, because I had unpleasant dealings with one of the people featured.


----------



## Shirl (May 9, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> which is itself talking about events of a decade ago now. I've never seen the film, because I had unpleasant dealings with one of the people featured.


I've not seen it either. My sons told me that it didn't reflect their growing up in Hebden during that time.


----------



## albionism (May 9, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I've been watching it. It's certainly holding my attention.
> 
> The blonde bad lad is giving me the serious heebie jeebies. What a right hateful bastard he is. Though I reckon that he might not actually have done what Sarah Lancashire thinks he did. Which seems a bit weird, but something's not right about all of that, according to me. And there are four more episodes, so there's time for shocking developments.
> 
> ...




Of course!! It's been bugging me. I knew he looked like someone, another actor in his younger days. Alun Armstrong.


----------



## Betsy (May 9, 2014)

JimW said:


> Been watching too, good writing and performances. *Councillor trying to dodge breathalyser was a convincing turn.*


Yes! - excellent acting from both.
This is turning out to be a lot darker than I thought it would be


----------



## susie12 (May 9, 2014)

After giving it a second go got gripped by it, very dark.


----------



## albionism (May 10, 2014)

Aw, poor little fella just wants someone to kick a ball around with  .
I thought that touching little bedtime scene was superbly acted.


----------



## Glitter (May 10, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It's filmed in the Calder valley, also known as Happy Valley
> 
> I love it. It's quite shocking in it's casual violence at times and although it makes me jump  it's still gripping.
> It's also fun spotting places I know well in and around our valley.



I think they filmed some at the bottom of our road. 

Oh and we definitely have a local drug dealing ice cream van. He only ever comes out about 8.30pm.

In November.


----------



## Shirl (May 10, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I think they filmed some at the bottom of our road.
> 
> Oh and we definitely have a local drug dealing ice cream van. He only ever comes out about 8.30pm.
> 
> In November.


I saw quite a bit of Sowerby Bridge and King Cross on Tuesday night. 
Get me a '99 special' next time that van's round


----------



## Glitter (May 10, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I saw quite a bit of Sowerby Bridge and King Cross on Tuesday night.
> Get me a '99 special' next time that van's round



I haven't seen any of the programme. Maybe I should


----------



## Shirl (May 10, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I haven't seen any of the programme. Maybe I should


Get it watched. It's brilliant


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 11, 2014)

it's got George Costigan and Siobhan Finneran in it so we just need Sue to turn up


----------



## Betsy (May 11, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> it's got George Costigan and Siobhan Finneran in it so we just need Sue to turn up


Of course!

I hadn't made the connection..great film!


----------



## quiet guy (May 11, 2014)

albionism said:


> Aw, poor little fella just wants someone to kick a ball around with  .
> I thought that touching little bedtime scene was superbly acted.


Really enjoyed the first two episodes but that scene had me blubbing away.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (May 13, 2014)

This is getting a bit much for me, can't bear to watch any more until I know how it ends. Maybe not then. What a fucking mess.


----------



## Betsy (May 13, 2014)

I've been a fan of Sally Wainwright ever since watching At Home With The Brathwaites and her writing is as excellent as ever in this black as tar tale.

I wonder what she will do about the councillor?


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

Turned it up a notch this week, haven't they.


----------



## kittyP (May 16, 2014)

Just started watching episode 2.
Not very happy is it. 
Good though.


----------



## Onket (May 16, 2014)

No, not happy at all.


----------



## Part 2 (May 16, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> The drugs delivered in ice cream vans seems to be a common urban myth - used to be a popular one in Salford.



Ice cream man on Wythenshawe market in late 80s definitely sold hash, as did the butchers in Baguley. My mrs' Grandad once bought some to put in his pipe 

Just gonna start watching this.


----------



## Shirl (May 20, 2014)

Jesus, I'm fucking shaking!


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2014)

I've nearly caught up - just got tonight's episode to watch now.  I think it's brilliant.  Sarah Lancashire is such a good actress.


----------



## Shirl (May 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I've nearly caught up - just got tonight's episode to watch now.  I think it's brilliant.  Sarah Lancashire is such a good actress.


Have a blanket ready to pull over your face when you watch tonight's episode!


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Have a blanket ready to pull over your face when you watch tonight's episode!


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2014)

This is the first gripping tv since Breaking Bad .... loving it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 20, 2014)

When will the police in this series learn to radio stuff in?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 20, 2014)

She did, she said "send an ambulance"


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2014)

Superb stuff. Good to see the BBC coming out with telly like this. 

1 more episode, is it?


----------



## Betsy (May 20, 2014)

I've just finished watching tonight's episode and I am drained.

This really is top notch drama with acting to match.


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> Superb stuff. Good to see the BBC coming out with telly like this.
> 
> 1 more episode, is it?



Two more isn't it?


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2014)

I don't know, sorry.  2 is preferable.


----------



## past caring (May 21, 2014)

Really? Couldn't see there being any more after tonight - thought that was the conclusion.

Brilliant stuff. Best thing on the TV this year - and best thing the Beeb has done in an age.


----------



## susie12 (May 21, 2014)

There are two more apparently.


----------



## lazythursday (May 21, 2014)

It is very good, though some of the anti-drugs stuff is a bit laboured and drugs are bad, mmkay? Feels propagandist rather than realistic. In particular I don't think the builder/drug dealer character would be the type to take on a bit of hostage taking on the side - feels like the writer was trying to shoe horn her hostage storyline and 'this valley is full of DRUGS' storylines together.


----------



## Supine (May 21, 2014)

I watched the last two minutes last night. Gosh! 

Think i will need to iplayer it


----------



## davesgcr (May 21, 2014)

Some of the landscape and city-scape shots are superb - the contrast between the "posh" up on the hills , and the terraced housing down the Valley - and the use of Winter light etc. Excellent.


----------



## albionism (May 22, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> It is very good, though some of the anti-drugs stuff is a bit laboured and drugs are bad, mmkay? Feels propagandist rather than realistic. In particular I don't think the builder/drug dealer character would be the type to take on a bit of hostage taking on the side - feels like the writer was trying to shoe horn her hostage storyline and 'this valley is full of DRUGS' storylines together.


Yeah, there was a bit where someone said something along the lines of
"some of the heroin is only 1% pure"! As if! Also, why are both wives ill ?
I mean, it's gripping enough drama, but there are a few  factors for me.


----------



## susie12 (May 22, 2014)

I notice how in this and Last Tango in Halifax the men are almost without exception either weak or bastards or both and the women are strong, long suffering and sensible.  I think she's a brilliant TV writer but for me this is a slight weakness.


----------



## lazythursday (May 22, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Some of the landscape and city-scape shots are superb - the contrast between the "posh" up on the hills , and the terraced housing down the Valley - and the use of Winter light etc. Excellent.


The way wealth is distributed vertically in the upper Calder Valley is really quite dramatic. People like Kevin the accountant living in Harvelin Park literally look down on poorer communities.


----------



## girasol (May 22, 2014)

Watched the first two episodes yesterday because of this thread.  Looking forward to the third one.  It's good!


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

albionism said:


> Yeah, there was a bit where someone said something along the lines of
> "some of the heroin is only 1% pure"! As if! Also, why are both wives ill ?
> I mean, it's gripping enough drama, but there are a few  factors for me.


I thought the point of that was that the bloke hasn't got a clue. Copper was almost rolling her eyes wasn't she?


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2014)

Just watched ep 3...I should leave this thread.


----------



## past caring (May 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> I thought the point of that was that the bloke hasn't got a clue. Copper was almost rolling her eyes wasn't she?



Yes. Rolling eyes at useless ex-hubby journo.


----------



## Shirl (May 22, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> The way wealth is distributed vertically in the upper Calder Valley is really quite dramatic. People like Kevin the accountant living in Harvelin Park literally look down on poorer communities.


You are kidding surely! Harvelin Park is just jumped up middle class wannabes living on a 1970's estate. They are overlooked by the proper posh in 'olde worlde' Lumbutts. There's a lot of money all the way along the valley but Harvelin Park doesn't rate at all.


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2014)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> She did, she said "send an ambulance"



A bit bloody late. 
She should have done something before she went down the stairs.


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

kittyP said:


> A bit bloody late.
> She should have done something before she went down the stairs.


She wasn't there in an official capacity.


----------



## albionism (May 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> I thought the point of that was that the bloke hasn't got a clue. Copper was almost rolling her eyes wasn't she?


Ah, i missed the eye roll.


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2014)

Onket said:
			
		

> She wasn't there in an official capacity.



Yeah but still. She was in uniform (and on duty?) and knew something was badly wrong. 

Or at least grabbed her radio mike as soon as age saw the girl.


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

I thought it was quite realistic. You'd not want/think to stop and radio in at that stage, just get the girl out.

I dunno. I think it's been spot on so far. Enjoying it more than Fargo, I think. Spoilt to have two top notch programmes at the same time, anyway.


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2014)

Onket said:
			
		

> I thought it was quite realistic. You'd not want/think to stop and radio in at that stage, just get the girl out.
> 
> I dunno. I think it's been spot on so far. Enjoying it more than Fargo, I think. Spoilt to have two top notch programmes at the same time, anyway.



Oh don't get me wrong, or thought it was great. 
I just had also found myself a few times thinking "grab your bloody radio".


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, easy to think that as a viewer.


----------



## kittyP (May 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yeah, easy to think that as a viewer.



Yes  
Easy for them to act it too


----------



## Onket (May 23, 2014)

I give up!


----------



## kittyP (May 23, 2014)

Onket said:
			
		

> I give up!



Only pulling your leg


----------



## lazythursday (May 23, 2014)

Shirl said:


> You are kidding surely! Harvelin Park is just jumped up middle class wannabes living on a 1970's estate. They are overlooked by the proper posh in 'olde worlde' Lumbutts. There's a lot of money all the way along the valley but Harvelin Park doesn't rate at all.


Ah perhaps I got the wrong impression of the place Shirl. Maybe cos I know someone who lives up there who definitely acts like a cut above!


----------



## Shirl (May 24, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> Ah perhaps I got the wrong impression of the place Shirl. Maybe cos I know someone who lives up there who definitely acts like a cut above!


I remember when it was first built, it was considered posh back then but the old houses up on the tops weren't all done up and quite so desirable as they are today.
I knew someone who moved in when they were newly built, she's moved on long ago but she still considers herself a cut above. She worked for the Tory party


----------



## girasol (May 26, 2014)

Fourth episode - very violent at the end.  But not gratuitous?  What do people think?  

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...y-violent-life-tv-crime-drama-shocking-scenes


----------



## girasol (May 26, 2014)

And the writer speaks for herself: http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2014/may/25/happy-valley-bbc-violence-sally-wainwright



Spoiler



Fair point here:
In a robust response, Wainwright told the _Observer_ she was "saddened" that the _Mail_ had picked up on the attack on Cawood – played by Bafta-winner Sarah Lancashire – and a previous incident when a young woman police officer was crushed to death and had "tried to make a thing of it, when shows like _Game of Thrones_ have so much gratuitous violence against lots of people".



Mind you I don't watch Game of Thrones precisely because from what I gathered there's a lot of violence.  Like sex, I'm ok with watching either if they are relevant to the story.  If it's there just for the sake of it, to shock and attract viewers, I'm not interested.  In the case of Happy Valley I didn't think it was gratuitous at all.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 26, 2014)

bloody hell. I've just finished watching up to episode 4 on iplayer. 
Really disturbing, unerving stuff. I don't think i'll sleep tonight now


----------



## moonsi til (May 27, 2014)

I love Catherine's kitchen.


----------



## Part 2 (May 27, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned the number of similarities between this and the Fargo film. They're so much alike it's almost as if it's intentional.


----------



## tufty79 (May 27, 2014)

really, really enjoying the series - caught the first episode on telly, watched up to #4 over the weekend. tonight's ending left me with the feeling next week's going to be proper edge-of-sofa.


----------



## Shirl (May 27, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Has anyone mentioned the number of similarities between this and the Fargo film. They're so much alike it's almost as if it's intentional.


Before they started filming it was described as a cross between Last of the Summer Wine and Fargo


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 27, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Before they started filming it was described as a cross between Last of the Summer Wine and Fargo



A teeny bit more on the Fargo end of that spectrum though - unless Catherine trundles down a hill in a bathtub in the last episode.

But anyway, excellent stuff. I've never watched Corrie, so didn't know that Sarah Lancashire was such an amazing actor.


----------



## tufty79 (May 27, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> But anyway, excellent stuff. I've never watched Corrie, so didn't know that Sarah Lancashire was such an amazing actor.


it's a far cry from her "je m'appelle raquel" days.


----------



## Betsy (May 27, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> A teeny bit more on the Fargo end of that spectrum though -* unless Catherine trundles down a hill in a bathtub in the last episode.*
> 
> But anyway, excellent stuff. I've never watched Corrie, so didn't know that Sarah Lancashire was such an amazing actor.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2014)

Bloody Nora. That was one bleak episode.

And boy oh boy will Sarah Lancashire be scooping up awards for her acting.


----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Bloody Nora. That was one bleak episode.
> 
> And boy oh boy will Sarah Lancashire be scooping up awards for her acting.


Yeah, she's fantastic, the whole thing is. My only slight gripe is that where the plot was going at the very end of tonight's episode was pretty obvious before even last week's finished.  Apart from it being telegraphed, it was also obvious that they'd need another big twist to take it to 6 episodes.  But any road, some cracking acting by the main leads. Lancashire's sister is brilliant as well.


----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> it's got George Costigan and Siobhan Finneran in it so we just need Sue to turn up


"Is that all she's gettin'?"


----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Just watched ep 3...I should leave this thread.


I'm positively straining myself to stay spoiler free.


----------



## ebonics (May 28, 2014)

Just started watching this, thanks to the rave reviews on this thread...and the helpful instructions on that thread about watching foreign tv via the internet. U75 -- making my Tuesday evenings worthwhile since 2001


----------



## Dooby (May 28, 2014)

I've started watching this tonight coz of you bastard lot, episode 3 now and I'm shaking. Have actually just downloaded candy crush on my phone to have something mindless to focus on for a bit


----------



## yardbird (May 28, 2014)

The #595 to Hebden Bridge.
Shirl will appear in a minute.


----------



## Shirl (May 28, 2014)

yardbird said:


> The #595 to Hebden Bridge.
> Shirl will appear in a minute.


I'm not getting on that bus with a murderer, no way


----------



## girasol (May 28, 2014)

I have been watching Fargo and Happy Valley, and I think I prefer the latter. A bit worried about last episode as it feels like I know what will happen. Well, life is predictable sometimes too, anyway, braced for predictability, but hopeful for a surprise.


----------



## yardbird (May 28, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I'm not getting on that bus with a murderer, no way


Your tag lol


----------



## oddworld (May 28, 2014)

I've caught up with this , because of this thread. How great is Sarah Lancashire......

Excellent stuff, am thoroughly hooked!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 28, 2014)

so is it just one more episode? I don't think i'm going to be able to cope if it all ends really tragically. I'll NEVER sleep at night again.
It's really powerful stuff. That little kid is amazing too.


----------



## gnoriac (May 28, 2014)

Never been a fan of cop shows (honorable exception for The Sweeney) until the Scandinavian ones of recent times came along. Then the Belgians went one better with Salamander, but I thought we'd never get anything homegrown to compete with them. Until Happy valley, that is, just been watching it on iPlayer over the last 3-4 days and I'm finding the levels of tension in it almost unbearable. It excels, in part, I reckon, because the characters are so ordinary. Apart from Tommy Lee Royce, all the baddies are just silly buggers who got in way over their heads. All the cops seem nothing special apart from Sgt Cawood, but even then she's hardly the superior detective of the Scandi shows.

Brilliant script, acting, direction, etc but  terrible for my blood pressure!


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2014)

What I really love about this show is the dialogue. It's so natural.


----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2014)

Must admit it did piss me off when she left all them chips last night.


----------



## Dooby (May 28, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Must admit it did piss me off when she left all them chips last night.


Can't bear people continually walking off and leaving food in telly land. Like anythings ever THAT upsetting


----------



## Hellsbells (May 29, 2014)

dunno. If i was the man id be quite pleased. He was left with 2 meals plus £30 which must have been at least £10 more than the price of a pub meal & drink


----------



## kittyP (May 30, 2014)

Just watched Tuesday's episode. It is brilliant but so difficult to watch.


----------



## Betsy (May 30, 2014)

I thought Tommy Lee was a goner when he was on the floor in the kitchen...it seemed that way but he was soon up and about planning his next move.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I thought Tommy Lee was a goner when he was on the floor in the kitchen...it seemed that way but he was soon up and about planning his next move.



I think most of the blood on him had come from his friend's slit throat. Tommy was merely grazed.


----------



## Betsy (May 30, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think most of the blood on him had come from his friend's slit throat. Tommy was merely grazed.


But didn't the lad who came in intimate he was on his last legs?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2014)

Betsy said:


> But didn't the lad who came in intimate he was on his last legs?



He didn't realise the blood wasn't Tommy's. Maybe some of it was, but just from a flesh wound. Nothing serious enough to prevent him throttling the other lad shortly after and then nipping down the shops anyway.


----------



## Betsy (May 30, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> He didn't realise the blood wasn't Tommy's. Maybe some of it was, but just from a flesh wound. *Nothing serious enough to prevent him throttling the other lad shortly after and then nipping down the shops anyway.*


That's what surprised me when it was said he was at death's door.( I didn't think he could be, by the way, as he needs to be there until the end as the villain of the piece!)


----------



## albionism (May 31, 2014)

Dooby said:


> Can't bear people continually walking off and leaving food in telly land. Like anythings ever THAT upsetting


Innit! Or when people on telly turn _their_ telly off midway through an upsetting news story!.No one has ever done that. Ever.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2014)

Wilf said:


> "Is that all she's gettin'?"


"I thought I were great!"


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2014)

Just caught up.  Damned good stuff. Surely Nevison has to be involved in the drugs too, somehow?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 3, 2014)

Bloody hell that was good


----------



## Dooby (Jun 3, 2014)

Thankfully happy ending, was scared it was gonna go all Game of Thrones


----------



## JimW (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, superb wrap-up, happy enough without feeling contrived. Will have to watch her other stuff, never saw that Last Tango


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2014)

I kept getting confused because I knew the kid only lived a two minute cycle ride home from school and it didn't involve the canal towpath. Other than that, I'm hoping for another series


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2014)

JimW said:


> Yes, superb wrap-up, happy enough without feeling contrived. Will have to watch her other stuff, never saw that Last Tango


They are filming another Last Tango now apparently.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 3, 2014)

A superior production all round. I'm not familiar with the actor who played Tommy Lee but he doesn't half play a good baddie. 

This will surely gather many awards when that season comes round.

I don't think another series could match or better this one so I'd be happy for it to be a one off.


----------



## Onket (Jun 3, 2014)

Superb stuff but could have done without the cheese montage at the very end, tbf.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 3, 2014)

I watched tonight's episode and I'm really impressed.

One thing I can't understand is how U75 finds it good.  It's not about vampires nor zombies, nor super-heroes.  It has no obvious CGI and it features no ninja CIA super assassins who have lost their memory.  It's not derivative: it's not a sequel, a prequel nor a remake or a do-over....

It's getting by with really old-fashioned techniques like good acting and good script.  It is full of gritty social realism and includes absolutely no costume fantasy.

Did I just go to sleep and wake up in a parallel universe?


----------



## Onket (Jun 3, 2014)

Eh?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 3, 2014)

Sirena said:


> One thing I can't understand is how U75 finds it good.  It's not about vampires nor zombies, nor super-heroes.  It has no obvious CGI and it features no ninja CIA super assassins who have lost their memory.  It's not derivative: it's not a sequel, a prequel nor a remake or a do-over....



I hate all that crap


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Eh?



This ^^^


----------



## crustychick (Jun 5, 2014)

awesome series - Sarah Lancashire is really, really good...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2014)

agreed good series and Sarah Lancashire shone.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2014)

There are two good articles in today's guardian about this. Apparently it went down well because it was a British drama made in a British way as opposed to being made  a cool trendy American way.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 7, 2014)

I find it really difficult to imagine anywhere with stone buildings having social problems. It was pretty good though. But I wanted Tommy to win, he was ruthless. He had the right idea about hostage taking as well, sexually assaulting her and getting her fucked up on gear - Hopefully he won't have let her go to the toilet either - People are far less likely to act like heroes when they're wearing a full nappy.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> I find it really difficult to imagine anywhere with stone buildings having social problems. It was pretty good though. But I wanted Tommy to win, he was ruthless. He had the right idea about hostage taking as well, sexually assaulting her and getting her fucked up on gear - Hopefully he won't have let her go to the toilet either - People are far less likely to act like heroes when they're wearing a full nappy.



Have you thought a lot about having a hostage, Frances?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2014)

I very much enjoyed this. Best brit drama I've seen in years. It may have gone on one episode too long, but at the same time I was happy to see a bbc drama not rushed through in 2 or 3 eps.

Great casting. Great performances anda good story throughout.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2014)

Agreed, last episode was a bit unnecessary and predictable...believe a new series is being talked about.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 10, 2014)

I think I preferred the second series of _Line of Duty_, but Sarah Lancashire and Keeley Hawes are going to be contesting awards.


----------



## belboid (Jun 11, 2014)

A good last episode, well played out. A bit surprising that we didn't get the 'truth' about what happened to Becky out. Did Tommy rape her, or not?  Considering how much it (was meant to have) drive(n) the whole story, I'm surprised they left it up in the air like that. Hopefully not to play out in a second series, they should just leave it at one superb one.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 11, 2014)

hash tag said:


> There are two good articles in today's guardian about this. Apparently it went down well because it was a British drama made in a British way as opposed to being made  a cool trendy American way.



I thought it was brilliant and in the tradition of really good Northern tv - it's a production very much rooted in its location and that should be recognised, I think.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 26, 2014)

Just a bump in case anyone is interested. The BBC have put the scripts for this online:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/writersroom/scripts/Happy-Valley-scripts


----------



## Betsy (Oct 5, 2014)

In case anyone is interested Sally Wainwright is the castaway this morning on Desert Island Discs.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04k7b73


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 5, 2014)

Love Sally Wainwright!

I've been watching the latest series of Scott & Bailey and lamenting the fact that she no longer writes it. There used to be the most brilliant conversations between characters - especially between DCI Gill Murray and the pathologist who was in the earlier ones. It was exactly the way women actually talk to each other. I still like it but it aint what it was.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 27, 2017)

Just started re-watching this on netflix as I wanted to get my partner to see it. I'd forgotten how totally grim and disturbing it is.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2020)

Rewatched the whole shebang on Britbox this past week. One of the best drama series ever made


----------



## kittyP (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm sure there was talk of another series due out this year. 
Covid possibly put a scupper on it


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 13, 2020)

kittyP said:


> I'm sure there was talk of another series due out this year.
> Covid possibly put a scupper on it


In the works apparently! Some great music in this too by the way.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2020)

I'd love a new series of this poss more than anything else, though I thought SL had ruled it out?


----------



## oryx (Aug 13, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> One of the best drama series ever made



I agree. Sarah Lancashire and James Norton are just brilliant. I hope it comes back - I thought another series was in the offing?

A quick search turns up this article:









						Katherine Kelly explains reason behind Happy Valley series 3 delay
					

We might have a long wait for a follow-up.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

S3 filming now


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2022)

Premiere of season 3 is happening on December 14th.  I presume it will be on telly within 24 hours or so.

_The series picks up the story over six years after we last saw Catherine Cawood. When she discovers the remains of a murder victim in a drained reservoir, it sparks a chain of events that unwittingly leads her straight back to Tommy Lee Royce. Her grandson Ryan is now 16 and still living with Catherine, but he has ideas of his own about what kind of relationship he wants to have with the man Catherine refuses to acknowledge as his father._


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 28, 2022)

Never seen this but had it recommended so I’ll try and watch the preceding series ahead of the new one


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Never seen this but had it recommended so I’ll try and watch the preceding series ahead of the new one


I think this has been amongst the best British telly of the last couple of decades.


----------



## belboid (Jan 3, 2023)

Excellent first episode.   We got the same game Ryan did for Christmas. I don't think he'd like it. 

It did (very slightly) irritate me that they kept talking about TLR being in Sheffield prison - we don't have one!   They could have said Donny, they've got a couple of them which would probably house him.


----------



## starfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Watched the first two series over the last month. No idea how & why i missed it. Wow. It is probably the best British drama series i can recall. Sarah Lancashire is a truly awesome actor. Series three off to a good start.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 3, 2023)

I walk by the flats with the microwave chucker most days. I think they do a good job of capturing the way this area mashes up the urban and rural, beauty and bleakness within minutes of each other. Though of course some niggles - Wainwright left Halifax along time ago and I don't think she realises how much has changed. Lots of people complaining about language on Facebook group - people really don't say 'appen any more. 

But fantastic episode, especially the opening sequence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2023)

People don’t say ‘appen? Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 3, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> People don’t say ‘appen? Whatever gave you that idea?


I'm sure they say it elsewhere in Yorkshire, but not in the happy valley.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2023)

lazythursday said:


> I'm sure they say it elsewhere in Yorkshire, but not in the happy valley.


 What do they say instead? Occur?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2023)

It’s not even a Yorkshire thing, it’s just a northern thing to drop your aitchs. It’s one thing my parents couldn’t stand, and managed to train me out of doing


----------



## belboid (Jan 3, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s not even a Yorkshire thing, it’s just a northern thing to drop your aitchs. It’s one thing my parents couldn’t stand, and managed to train me out of doing


It’s not about dropping ones aitches, it’s a response meaning something like ‘maybe’


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 3, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> What do they say instead? Occur?


I don't just mean the word 'happen' but the way it's used at the start of a sentence - northern dialect thing which you rarely hear outside of TV drama.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2023)

belboid said:


> It’s not about dropping ones aitches, it’s a response meaning something like ‘maybe’


Never heard that! People do say ‘appen though when they mean happen


----------



## belboid (Jan 3, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> Never heard that! People do say ‘appen though when they mean happen


‘appen tha’s reet, tis a gradely rejoinder


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2023)

Enjoyed the first episode of S3. I do wonder if I'm remembering everything from the first two series though. The recap at the start was a bit of a blur tbh.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 4, 2023)

skyscraper101 said:


> Enjoyed the first episode of S3. I do wonder if I'm remembering everything from the first two series though. The recap at the start was a bit of a blur tbh.


There's a decent enough recap on Youtube. I'd never watched the second series until yesterday and the first hafl was enough to remind me of what happened in series one.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2023)

Part 2 said:


> There's a decent enough recap on Youtube. I'd never watched the second series until yesterday and the first hafl was enough to remind me of what happened in series one.




Cheers


----------



## LDC (Jan 4, 2023)

Watched the first new episode last night, shit it's so good. Although very grim. Captures the area and aspects of it really well I think.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

It's fantastic


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2023)

Yeah, we've binged the first two series over the past couple of weeks and started on the third now. It's brilliant. Sarah Lancashire is amazing, long way from Curly.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2023)

It's not a massively happy valley though. Got to say.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 7, 2023)

tommers said:


> It's not a massively happy valley though. Got to say.


That's the point - you know, British humour


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2023)

tommers said:


> It's not a massively happy valley though. Got to say.


Neither was the original Happy Valley - tis an ironic title


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2023)

Thanks.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2023)

Spoiler



I wonder who the hell has been helping Ryan see Royce and why??? Surely it can't be Claire etc.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 8, 2023)

Agreed frogwoman 

I wonder if we'll find out today? Been looking forward to tonight's episode for a week. It's unbearable in the modern age of being able to binge watch series


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2023)

Yeah, really looking forward to episode tonight. Even have a TV now after buying one today, so proper watching not squinting at a laptop.

Bloody love Catherine, especially when she mutters twat as she walks away from some middle aged dick of a bloke.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 8, 2023)

LDC said:


> Yeah, really looking forward to episode tonight. Even have a TV now after buying one today, so proper watching not squinting at a laptop.
> 
> Bloody love Catherine, especially when she mutters twat as she walks away from some middle aged dick of a bloke.


Me too she's brilliant


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 8, 2023)

It seems Ann Gallagher had gone from kidnap victim to PCSO to PC over the three seasons and is now looking to join CID. 

Very much the next Catherine
Cawood in the making


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2023)

"Hiya." 😎


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 8, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> It seems Ann Gallagher had gone from kidnap victim to PCSO to PC over the three seasons and is now looking to join CID.
> 
> Very much the next Catherine
> Cawood in the making


It's set over several years though and this season has CC coming up for retirement so not that implausible?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 8, 2023)

tommers said:


> "Hiya." 😎





Spoiler



I thought Claire didn't really look surprised when Catherine went and sat down in front of her though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2023)

Claire knew from the moment Cath texted her


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Claire didn't really look surprised when Catherine went and sat down in front of her though!


You must get used to shit like that when you've known her as long as Claire has.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> It's set over several years though and this season has CC coming up for retirement so not that implausible?


2 years is all it takes to graduate from PC to CID


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2023)

tommers said:


> You must get used to shit like that when you've known her as long as Claire has.


Especially given Claire’s history.
Two sisters who know each other so well. One of them an addict, the other a cop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2023)

Such a good show - we know so much from the way families interact with each other - no dialogue needed - just incredible acting from actors portraying characters they and we know so well enough that a look or a pause is all we need to know


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 8, 2023)

frogwoman said:


> It's set over several years though and this season has CC coming up for retirement so not that implausible?


Yeah, I am sure it’s a fairly common career path, and as Ann is a sort of surrogate daughter as well as daughter in law it would make sense especially as CC will surely either end up dead or retired by the last episode


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2023)

Ryan has clearly learned ‘revenge is a dish best served cold’ from Tommy, innit


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 8, 2023)

tommers said:


> You must get used to shit like that when you've known her as long as Claire has.





Spoiler



she looked almost relieved, I don't think she is comfortable with this arrangement. I think Neil has been driving this


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2023)

No need to spoiler after broadcast, frogwoman


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 8, 2023)

Ah ok  I've only just caught up with S1 and 2 as well


----------



## passenger (Jan 8, 2023)

Can't believe how good this is,i am starting from the beginning not a big
fan of these modern-day, nearly every drama has to have the police
presence in it, but this is enjoyable so far.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 8, 2023)

Honestly I am a big crime drama fan and cant get enough of it.


----------



## LDC (Monday at 12:38 PM)

Provoked a discussion of the rights and wrongs of taking Ryan to see his dad in our house. (Rocknroll lifestyle here.)


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 12:43 PM)

I can't make up my mind what I think about that tbh


----------



## belboid (Monday at 12:45 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who the hell has been helping Ryan see Royce and why??? Surely it can't be Claire etc.


I think the why is quite straightforward - she doesn't believe TLR raped Becky.   Nor does Daniel (Catherines son).  The police found no evidence.  There is only one reason we think he did - because Catherine does.  But there's nothing in the actual script that says he did.  Even in the flashback at the beginning of episode 1, the look Becky gives when Catherine directly tells her she was raped is not one that really says 'yes mum, you're right.'

I think the big denouement is gong to be CC finally being convinced that TLR didn't actually do it and her whole sense of self (which she has finally made peace with) will be shattered.


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 12:49 PM)

belboid said:


> I think the why is quite straightforward - she doesn't believe TLR raped Becky.   Nor does Daniel (Catherines son).  The police found no evidence.  There is only one reason we think he did - because Catherine does.  But there's nothing in the actual script that says he did.  Even in the flashback at the beginning of episode 1, the look Becky gives when Catherine directly tells her she was raped is not one that really says 'yes mum, you're right.'
> 
> I think the big denouement is gong to be CC finally being convinced that TLR didn't actually do it and her whole sense of self (which she has finally made peace with) will be shattered.


he def did rape Gallagher tho?


----------



## LDC (Monday at 12:50 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I can't make up my mind what I think about that tbh



Yeah, I started thinking "no way, totally out of order" and then was convinced that while unpleasant and a horrible thing to have to agree to, on balance it was probably better for Ryan and pretty much everyone really, and much less risk longer term of it all imploding when he likely did it anyway in a couple of years when he turned 18. Re: the doing it secretively, maybe there was no chance Catherine would have agreed, so was the only option?


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 12:57 PM)

LDC said:


> Yeah, I started thinking "no way, totally out of order" and then was convinced that while unpleasant and a horrible thing to have to agree to, on balance it was probably better for Ryan and pretty much everyone really, and much less risk longer term of it all imploding when he likely did it anyway in a couple of years when he turned 18. Re: the doing it secretively, maybe there was no chance Catherine would have agreed, so was the only option?



I guess the worry is that he might be a bad influence on him with how he's acting at school, his attitude to girls etc. Although the games teacher seems even worse


----------



## tommers (Monday at 12:58 PM)

frogwoman said:


> he def did rape Gallagher tho?


And reversed over the policewoman five times. You know. Bit of a red flag


----------



## tommers (Monday at 12:59 PM)

Poured petrol on Ryan.


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 1:00 PM)

I kinda think even if he didn't rape Becky, that doesn't really change very much, he still raped and killed a bunch of other people!


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 1:01 PM)

tommers said:


> Poured petrol on Ryan.


Yep!!!


----------



## baldrick (Monday at 1:02 PM)

LDC said:


> Yeah, I started thinking "no way, totally out of order" and then was convinced that while unpleasant and a horrible thing to have to agree to, on balance it was probably better for Ryan and pretty much everyone really, and much less risk longer term of it all imploding when he likely did it anyway in a couple of years when he turned 18. Re: the doing it secretively, maybe there was no chance Catherine would have agreed, so was the only option?


I don't know what I think about it either. Ryan has a right to a relationship with his dad but his dad is a rapist and a murderer. And also someone who threatened to kill Ryan on that canal boat when Catherine found him. 

I agree that Ryan would have done it anyway when he was 18. And perhaps it's better that there were supervised visits now.

BUT - big BUT - why is Clare not going to these visits? Why is Neil taking Ryan while she sits in a coffee shop? Neil is no relation to anyone here (or is he??!!) and it's not any of his business really is it. He's not Ryan's guardian. Clare isn't either but at least she is a relative who knows him well.

So I think there's more to come out about Neil


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 1:04 PM)

Killed Lewis and Brett as well. 

Yea Neil's weird 'Breakdown' at the end of Season 2 didn't make a lot of sense, i wonder of Vicky Fleming had more dirt on him than we know of!


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 1:07 PM)

I also think TLR is going to try and persuade Ryan to help him escape at some point


----------



## LDC (Monday at 1:11 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I also think TLR is going to try and persuade Ryan to help him escape at some point



Nah, think that's too Hollywood for this!


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 1:13 PM)

LDC said:


> Nah, think that's too Hollywood for this!


Try to, not actually do!


----------



## Elpenor (Monday at 1:17 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Killed Lewis and Brett as well.
> 
> Yea Neil's weird 'Breakdown' at the end of Season 2 didn't make a lot of sense, i wonder of Vicky Fleming had more dirt on him than we know of!


Got momentarily confused between Kate Fleming and Vicky McClure and then remembered we weren’t discussing Line of Duty!


----------



## LDC (Monday at 1:19 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Try to, not actually do!



They wouldn't get away very fast in Clare and Neil's weird car!


----------



## belboid (Monday at 1:22 PM)

frogwoman said:


> I kinda think even if he didn't rape Becky, that doesn't really change very much, he still raped and killed a bunch of other people!


He certainly is not a nice person.

But he's gonna blame Cathrine for everything (natch) - "I'd have been alright if you hadn't persecuted me!'  Cue more confusion for Ryan.


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 1:52 PM)

belboid said:


> He certainly is not a nice person.
> 
> But he's gonna blame Cathrine for everything (natch) - "I'd have been alright if you hadn't persecuted me!'  Cue more confusion for Ryan.


A bit less plausible if he killed someone before the relationship with Becky (when does this recent skeleton he's in court for date from?)


----------



## tommers (Monday at 2:00 PM)

frogwoman said:


> A bit less plausible if he killed someone before the relationship with Becky (when does this recent skeleton he's in court for date from?)


He was in prison before series 1 for 6 years for drugs, and he was in prison after series 1 until now.  So, during series 1. 

I think Catherine said "6 or 7 years ago"


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 2:03 PM)

tommers said:


> He was in prison before series 1 for 6 years for drugs, and he was in prison after series 1 until now.  So, during series 1.
> 
> I think Catherine said "6 or 7 years ago"


He allegedly raped Becky 8 years before Series 1 (which starts when Ryan is turning 8). So if the skeleton died before this?


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 2:05 PM)

tommers said:


> He was in prison before series 1 for 6 years for drugs, and he was in prison after series 1 until now.  So, during series 1.
> 
> I think Catherine said "6 or 7 years ago"


It could have been the Knezevics tho? If it was 6 or 7 years back it would have been Series 1 or shortly before??


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 2:08 PM)

I actually have a feeling that Skeleton wasn't him, or at least that he wasn't the main killer but was involved peripherally.


----------



## belboid (Monday at 2:11 PM)

No, the body is from killing the bloke from series 1.  TLR was a dodgy dude before the series started, but I don't think had done anything_ really_ bad.

(actually, I've just checked, he'd just got out after eight years in jail for drugs offences in S1.)


----------



## Red Cat (Monday at 2:38 PM)

LDC said:


> Yeah, I started thinking "no way, totally out of order" and then was convinced that while unpleasant and a horrible thing to have to agree to, on balance it was probably better for Ryan and pretty much everyone really, and much less risk longer term of it all imploding when he likely did it anyway in a couple of years when he turned 18. Re: the doing it secretively, maybe there was no chance Catherine would have agreed, so was the only option?



The only option was for people who don't have parental responsibility to act as though they do, in secret?


----------



## Part 2 (Monday at 2:57 PM)

My guess is TLR has a hold over Neil of some sort or is somehow related...could he be his Dad even?

Neil was working in the NIsa and TLR got the text saying something about Rico's newsagents?

Also agree with frogwoman there's an escape being planned. He was learning Spanish. The escape could be done by TLR and Neil switching clothes which might explain why they've both got long hair this series.


----------



## Part 2 (Monday at 3:44 PM)

In fact I'm going for definitely escapes. I'd already imagined Ryan telling TLR about his bullying teacher and his dad getting involved. TLR may go for the escape instead of helping Ryan or he'll get involved and it could mess up his plans to escape to Spain. At some point there's a choice Ryan needs to make between TLR and Catherine. I'm not sure how easy it is to forget being doused in petrol so my guess is Ryan could betray TLR.

Elsewhere I think Faisal will do away with the teacher's wife next episode, maybe by giving her something stronger than Diazepam but it might have to be a more violent ending if her husband is to be the obvious suspect. There was a bit last night where someone said something about the teacher 'always finding a pupil to save' and I wonder if he'll have chance to redeem himself by saving Ryan when it's discovered he's not the one who's done his wife in.

Faisal is the Kevin/John character for s3 so I don't see things ending well for him. Prison more likely than death I reckon.


----------



## LDC (Monday at 3:50 PM)

Red Cat said:


> The only option was for people who don't have parental responsibility to act as though they do, in secret?



Apart from the fact it's TV and not sure what plot is going to be revealed.... nor where the plot has the legal parental thing anyway.

I _think _as a 16 year old you can decide to visit yourself, but you need to be accompanied by an over 18. Maybe he approached them? Catherine definitely would have refused, so maybe they decided to do as on balance the best option?


----------



## belboid (Monday at 3:52 PM)

LDC said:


> Apart from the fact it's TV and not sure what plot is going to be revealed....
> 
> I _think _as a 16 year old you can decide to visit yourself, but you need to be accompanied by an over 18. Maybe he approached them? Catherine definitely would have refused, so maybe they decided to do as on balance the best option?


“At least one visitor must be 18 or older at every visit. Prisoners can have up to 3 visitors over the age of 10 at one time, plus any younger children.”

So no reason Claire needs to stay away.


----------



## LDC (Monday at 3:53 PM)

Faisal's in a right mess. I thought he might give her some drugs to kill her tbh.

His role is hard to watch tbh, he's just made some shit decisions and it's all spiralled out of control into something that can't have a good ending.


----------



## LDC (Monday at 3:54 PM)

belboid said:


> “At least one visitor must be 18 or older at every visit. Prisoners can have up to 3 visitors over the age of 10 at one time, plus any younger children.”
> 
> So no reason Claire needs to stay away.



I think maybe Clare not going on the visit is a red herring, it just allowed the plot phonecall/cafe thing to happen rather than it being important.


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 4:24 PM)

LDC said:


> I think maybe Clare not going on the visit is a red herring, it just allowed the plot phonecall/cafe thing to happen rather than it being important.


I think she might be having doubts about the arrangement tbh


----------



## Part 2 (Monday at 4:26 PM)

Claire won't be part of the escape plans, they wouldn't get far in a Fiat Doblo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 4:28 PM)

I suspect Tommy is going to try and kill Ryan to get revenge on Cath


----------



## Red Cat (Monday at 5:08 PM)

LDC said:


> Apart from the fact it's TV and not sure what plot is going to be revealed.... nor where the plot has the legal parental thing anyway.
> 
> I _think _as a 16 year old you can decide to visit yourself, but you need to be accompanied by an over 18. Maybe he approached them? Catherine definitely would have refused, so maybe they decided to do as on balance the best option?



Of course it's just TV, so you can rest easy about your terrible safeguarding practice.


----------



## Elpenor (Monday at 5:13 PM)

LDC said:


> Faisal's in a right mess. I thought he might give her some drugs to kill her tbh.
> 
> His role is hard to watch tbh, he's just made some shit decisions and it's all spiralled out of control into something that can't have a good ending.


yeah, he’s in way over his head.


----------



## LDC (Monday at 5:17 PM)

Red Cat said:


> Of course it's just TV, so you can rest easy about your terrible safeguarding practice.



He'd have been strung up in an act of community justice in my world tbf. 0/10 on the online safeguarding module.


----------



## LDC (Monday at 5:18 PM)

Elpenor said:


> yeah, he’s in way over his head.



I feel for him. He's just foolish and has made lots of small not-earth-shatteringly-terrible-in-themselves decisions that have led to a massive almightly fucking mess from which there's no escape.


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 5:24 PM)

Tommy’s phone is comically tiny - do you think Nokia make them that size specifically so they can be smuggled into prison up people’s arses?


----------



## JimW (Monday at 5:25 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> Tommy’s phone is comically tiny - do you think Nokia make them that size specifically so they can be smuggled into prison up people’s arses?


That is apparently a thing


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 5:29 PM)

LDC said:


> Faisal's in a right mess. I thought he might give her some drugs to kill her tbh.
> 
> His role is hard to watch tbh, he's just made some shit decisions and it's all spiralled out of control into something that can't have a good ending.



It's a really odd situation, I really feel for her (and him!) But she's very manipulative of him


----------



## Plumdaff (Monday at 5:49 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> I suspect Tommy is going to try and kill Ryan to get revenge on Cath


Yep, and what better than doing it in a way that destroys her relationship with her sister in the process. 


frogwoman said:


> It's a really odd situation, I really feel for her (and him!) But she's very manipulative of him


She's fucking desperate. Can't see her or Faisal making it out of this one alive tbh.


----------



## LDC (Monday at 6:00 PM)

What would you do if you were Faisal?


----------



## Elpenor (Monday at 6:08 PM)

LDC said:


> What would you do if you were Faisal?


It’s not too late for him to go to the police, he would be done for supplying the benzos. He wouldn’t need to cough up about the Knezevics as the police don’t know that connection yet. They might still get him though. 

He would lose his job, probably marriage and his kids too, as well as losing face which is perhaps the thing he’s most concerned about.

Arguably he’s in this situation to begin with because he thought he was clever enough to get away with selling the drugs on the quiet, then he tried to play the gangster by inventing a son, so I expect he’ll think he has a viable solution to the PE teacher problem too.


----------



## LDC (Monday at 6:32 PM)

Yeah accepting he's at best going to lose his job, and likely his marriage and family and house whatever happens is a start.

I think going to the cops _asap_ is likely to end up the least worst option on top of that...? Might get some jail time for the benzos supply, but could bargain it off for grassing on the drug dealers/gangsters most likely.

Then a big change in life, piss off somewhere and start again?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Monday at 6:35 PM)

LDC said:


> What would you do if you were Faisal?



Tell the pigs you can help them nail multiple Kunezovics if they promise to go easy on him for selling pills. 

Probably looking to relocate to a different part of the country/world afterwards mind you.


----------



## tommers (Monday at 7:04 PM)

I mean he's exchanged prescription drugs to a vulnerable neighbour for sexual favours, whilst married, and then sold prescription drugs to a heroin addict - regularly. Those aren't exactly "small mistakes". 

Although he obviously didn't expect the local villains to get involved. 

I dunno, I struggle with him a bit, he needs a bit of backstory to explain why he's done these fucking idiotic things. Maybe that's what the bit with his wife and the decking was about - pressure to fit in with richer family etc.  When I see him I'm a bit "why are you doing this stuff?"


----------



## Orang Utan (Monday at 7:12 PM)

Plumdaff said:


> Yep, and what better than doing it in a way that destroys her relationship with her sister in the process.
> 
> She's fucking desperate. Can't see her or Faisal making it out of this one alive tbh.


She’s also being coercively controlled/manipulated herself, leaving her with very little agency and few choices but desperate ones


----------



## LDC (Monday at 7:30 PM)

SpookyFrank said:


> Tell the pigs you can help them nail multiple Kunezovics if they promise to go easy on him for selling pills.
> 
> Probably looking to relocate to a different part of the country/world afterwards mind you.



Hebden Bridge, or as far away as Burnley?


----------



## Elpenor (Monday at 7:59 PM)

Mind you witness protection didn’t help the kidnap guy who grassed up the higher ups in his OCG, he got shot in his car, and does Faisal really have anything tangible to offer up?


----------



## BristolEcho (Monday at 10:24 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> She’s also being coercively controlled/manipulated herself, leaving her with very little agency and few choices but desperate ones


Yeah the way I was reading it is that he had identified her as being unhappy, in a abusive relationship and started an affair. Then dealt drugs to her. How did they get into contact? Through work? He never needed to get himself into the situation.  He's the one with the power there in my opinion, but maybe I'm reading it wrong and through my own Bias. 

I've always felt Catherine handled the relationship between Ryan and his Dad badly. It's understandable he would have questions and needs to make his own decisions about the relationship he wants - very likely if you don't come down hard then Ryan realises that his Dad isn't misunderstood and a complete wrong un. It always seemed from clips that she couldn't have a mature conversation with him and it got emotionally difficult for both.  However, it's very easy for me to say that with my detached head on and I realise why Catherine has reacted that way. 

It's a great show.


----------



## frogwoman (Monday at 10:47 PM)

Orang Utan said:


> She’s also being coercively controlled/manipulated herself, leaving her with very little agency and few choices but desperate ones


Yep . Problem is I have a feeling they are not going to manage to 'get rid' of the husband


----------



## Elpenor (Monday at 10:55 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Yep . Problem is I have a feeling they are not going to manage to 'get rid' of the husband


PE teacher looks a big burly bloke, no match for Faisal with brute strength. With PE teachers beard and temper he’s an interesting counterpart to TLR and of course is also vying for attention for Ryan with him too.


----------



## baldrick (Tuesday at 7:04 AM)

I really enjoyed the scene in the head's office with the PE teacher.

His face when Catherine walked in  

"How's your wife?"

"Er, she's very very... errr..." mumble mumble


----------



## Part 2 (Tuesday at 9:29 AM)

Orang Utan said:


> Tommy’s phone is comically tiny - do you think Nokia make them that size specifically so they can be smuggled into prison up people’s arses?


£35 on Ebay if you want to check.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Tuesday at 10:20 AM)

Settled down to watch last night and during the recap at the beginning, I soon realised I hadn't seen S2 so I have started that.

One episode in and by jove it is bloody brilliant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Friday at 3:30 PM)

LDC said:


> Provoked a discussion of the rights and wrongs of taking Ryan to see his dad in our house. (Rocknroll lifestyle here.)


Mrs LR would “cut Claire off completely. She’s crossed a line badly”.


----------



## danny la rouge (Friday at 3:34 PM)

frogwoman said:


> It's a really odd situation, I really feel for her (and him!) But she's very manipulative of him


Her only lifeline from a violent, controlling psycho who even padlocks the fridge, is a white collar criminal drug pushing liar who is backing down on his promises!  I think she can be cut some slack.


----------



## danny la rouge (Friday at 3:38 PM)

BristolEcho said:


> Yeah the way I was reading it is that he had identified her as being unhappy, in a abusive relationship and started an affair. Then dealt drugs to her. How did they get into contact? Through work? He never needed to get himself into the situation.  He's the one with the power there in my opinion, but maybe I'm reading it wrong and through my own Bias.
> 
> I've always felt Catherine handled the relationship between Ryan and his Dad badly. It's understandable he would have questions and needs to make his own decisions about the relationship he wants - very likely if you don't come down hard then Ryan realises that his Dad isn't misunderstood and a complete wrong un. It always seemed from clips that she couldn't have a mature conversation with him and it got emotionally difficult for both.  However, it's very easy for me to say that with my detached head on and I realise why Catherine has reacted that way.
> 
> It's a great show.


Agree with para one. Para two, she’s have had better advice and support on how to play it with Ryan in real life. But in the internal logic of the (utterly fantastic) programme, she is right that Tommy is not Ryan’s Dad. He’s the sick bastard who raped her daughter and covered Ryan in petrol while holding a lighter.  No, I wouldn’t encourage contact either.


----------



## frogwoman (Friday at 3:43 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Her only lifeline from a violent, controlling psycho who even padlocks the fridge, is a white collar criminal drug pushing liar who is backing down on his promises!  I think she can be cut some slack.


Yep!


----------



## frogwoman (Friday at 3:44 PM)

Yeah the gym teacher abusive husband is terrifying , very well acted


----------



## danny la rouge (Friday at 3:46 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah the gym teacher abusive husband is terrifying , very well acted


Everything is. The standards a very high. Even Ryan, who was a great actor even as a child, has kept his edge I’m glad to say. He’s brilliant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Friday at 5:12 PM)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah the gym teacher abusive husband is terrifying , very well acted


And he was so nice in Game Of Thrones


----------



## danny la rouge (Friday at 5:16 PM)

I’m disappointed in Neil. I liked him even though he’s a twat in Our Flag Means Death.


----------



## Orang Utan (Friday at 5:17 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m disappointed in Neil. I liked him even though he’s a twat in Our Flag Means Death.


Haven’t seen that but he’s also the cross-dressing dad in Uncle - quite the range! I follow him on Twitter and he’s a good egg- hates the Tories


----------



## kittyP (Friday at 5:23 PM)

I love how Sarah Lancashire plays her like an older sheriff in a western. 
Swagger, pithy remarks, dead pan, sick of everyone's shit.


----------



## nagapie (Friday at 5:45 PM)

LDC said:


> I feel for him. He's just foolish and has made lots of small not-earth-shatteringly-terrible-in-themselves decisions that have led to a massive almightly fucking mess from which there's no escape.


Didn't he also have sex with her as part of the transaction? Nice guy, poor thing.


----------



## LDC (Friday at 6:29 PM)

nagapie said:


> Didn't he also have sex with her as part of the transaction? Nice guy, poor thing.



Never said he was nice. We don't know for sure what came first do we? Maybe they started having an affair and then she started wanting drugs?


----------



## nagapie (Friday at 6:31 PM)

LDC said:


> Never said he was nice. We don't know for sure what came first do we? Maybe they started having an affair and then she started wanting drugs?


I thought it was pretty clear that sex was part of the transaction. An affair would imply some affection for each other and certainly there's none of that. He had the power and he used it. He's a small little powerless weasel who has preyed on someone vulnerable.


----------



## LDC (Friday at 6:50 PM)

I never said he was nice. But good to know you know the whole plot inside out and stuff that's not come out yet.


----------



## nagapie (Friday at 7:10 PM)

LDC said:


> I never said he was nice. But good to know you know the whole plot inside out and stuff that's not come out yet.


I'm glad you find it funny.

Also I'm only stating what was obvious, maybe you should rewatch the episode.

You never said he was nice but you feel for him. I don't, he's vile.


----------



## cesare (Friday at 7:15 PM)

nagapie said:


> I thought it was pretty clear that sex was part of the transaction. An affair would imply some affection for each other and certainly there's none of that. He had the power and he used it. He's a small little powerless weasel who has preyed on someone vulnerable.


I don't understand why you're finding it funny? (LDC not nagapie)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Friday at 7:17 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m disappointed in Neil. I liked him even though he’s a twat in Our Flag Means Death.



Also a twat in Chernobyl.


----------



## baldrick (Yesterday at 12:21 PM)




----------



## LDC (Yesterday at 12:56 PM)

cesare said:


> I don't understand why you're finding it funny? (LDC not nagapie)



Cos it's TV not real? And I was finding it funny with people projecting stuff onto a half told story and being so sure about it.

It's also that it is possible to think he's foolish and feel for him _and _also think he's done some shitty things and behaved really bady/abusively, rather than it just being about him being 'nice' or not!

Anyway I'll watch on Sunday and see what else comes out, but I'll remember just to condemn him in all further posts.


----------

